# Solved: Dell Inspiron 530S won't turn on



## RhondaLee1 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi. My Dell Inspiron 530S won't turn on. The green light by the power cord connection in the back lights up, but when I push the power button, nothing happens. No beeps or flashing colors, nothing happens at all. I have Windows Vista Home edition. The computer is between 2 to 3 years old. I just purchased Winferno Registry Power cleaner last week and after running it, the computer seemed to be faster. This same issue happened last week (before running Winferno) and we unplugged the power cord from the back of the PC for about 5 minutes and after we plugged it back in, it came on. Everything was working beautifully and then my son got on it and it kept freezing up. I didn't have time to look at it right then, so he did a proper shut down thinking that may resolve the issue. But the next morning, when I push the power button, nothing happens. We tried the unplugging again, even for an hour. But no matter what we do, it won't come on. I am not computer illiterate, but not an expert either. I think this may be a power supply issue, but would appreciate some feedback, before I purchase one. Thanks for any assitance.


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

Sure sounds like a PSU gone bad. 


> If for any reason you are not satisfied with Registry Power Cleaner (One Year Subscription) just let us know within 30 days of purchase and we will refund your money. 100% Refund!


Get a refund on this Registry program as it will trash your Operating System sooner then later.

Please consider this?



> Quote from Phantom010
> 
> You should avoid Registry Cleaners, Boosters, Optimizers, TuneUp Utilities... This type of software will do a lot more harm than good, and should only be used by advanced users who really know their way around the registry. Never to be used blindly on "Auto" mode. Most members coming here with WEIRD symptoms had their computer messed up by malware and/or registry cleaners. These utilities do not only remove what "they think" are orphan entries in the registry but legitimate files still in use will be deleted in the process, crippling some programs and Windows applications beyond repair. In a word, it's a scam.
> 
> ...


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I just purchased *Winferno Registry Power Cleaner* last week


Installing and using these type of programs can break Windows and break programs and generate error/warning messages and wreak havoc with a computer. :down:

Never ever use them, no matter what they claim they can do.

It's my guess that Windows has been trashed, but it may also be a power supply or some other hardware issue.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## RhondaLee1 (Mar 2, 2013)

captainron276 said:


> Sure sounds like a PSU gone bad.
> 
> Get a refund on this Registry program as it will trash your Operating System sooner then later.
> 
> Please consider this?


Thank you very much. I did not know this and never used one before. I will work on getting a refund and will remove it from my PC, if I ever get it to turn back on. So you think that if I replace the power supply, it will fix the computer?


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

Do you by chance have a local computer shop you could take it in for a check out? Or someone who has a PSU that they could use to check out your computer? It's hard to tell exactly what is the problem without being there to check it out.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

RhondaLee1 said:


> I will work on getting a refund and will remove it from my PC, if I ever get it to turn back on.


Good luck with getting a refund. 

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## RhondaLee1 (Mar 2, 2013)

captainron276 said:


> Do you by chance have a local computer shop you could take it in for a check out? Or someone who has a PSU that they could use to check out your computer? It's hard to tell exactly what is the problem without being there to check it out.


I understand. I found one on e-bay for only $32, I think I will buy it and put it in and then if not fixed go from there. I don't have anyone to check it out or a PSU that I could borrow to check it.


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

The one you are getting on ebay, was it the 300W ? I tried looking for a good one; but being that it is a slimline type, they are more than likely proprietary in nature.


----------



## RhondaLee1 (Mar 2, 2013)

captainron276 said:


> The one you are getting on ebay, was it the 300W ? I tried looking for a good one; but being that it is a slimline type, they are more than likely proprietary in nature.


Yes, but I sent the seller an email to see if it would be compatible. My owner's manual says mine is 250 watt. I found another one, for $69 plus $8.95 shipping. So the ebay is a lot better deal. Do you think it would work. If it helps my Service tag is 9QPRNH1.

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

The 300W is fine. I would go with that one.


----------



## RhondaLee1 (Mar 2, 2013)

captainron276 said:


> The 300W is fine. I would go with that one.


Thank you, I ordered it. I will let you know if this resolves the issue after we receive and install it. Is there anyway to give you credit for helping me?


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

No need as we are all just here to help out when we can  Hope this takes care of it, and be sure to update this thread with the good news


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

http://www.amazon.com/Genuine-Dell-Inspiron-Systems-Identical/dp/tech-data/B001GJCR46/ref=de_a_smtd

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## RhondaLee1 (Mar 2, 2013)

flavallee said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Genuine-Dell-Inspiron-Systems-Identical/dp/tech-data/B001GJCR46/ref=de_a_smtd
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------


Thanks, that is a good deal. I already ordered one from ebay for $32. I got the refund from Winferno today. I will post more after I install the new PSU.


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

Sounds good and glad you received your refund


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm surprised your money was refunded, but glad it was.

I linked you to the genuine Dell 250-watt power supply because you may have trouble getting an off-brand one to install and work.

Keep us posted.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## RhondaLee1 (Mar 2, 2013)

captainron276 said:


> Sounds good and glad you received your refund


Thank you Captainron, for all of your help. I am typing this response from my PC, which is now up and running fine. I am going to change the issue to resolved.


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

So glad your up and running again


----------



## RhondaLee1 (Mar 2, 2013)

RhondaLee1 said:


> Thank you Captainron, for all of your help. I am typing this response from my PC, which is now up and running fine. I am going to change the issue to resolved.


I forgot to say, I removed the Winferno immediately. I hope it did not already mess up my operating system. I only ran it once. Time will tell. It has been really nice getting quality assistance for no charge. I am on a limited income and could not afford what most people charge.


----------

